Ask HN: Thoughts on Meme Marketing? - thescribbblr
======
solumos
Super cringey. TripleByte did this and everyone hated it.

~~~
thescribbblr
Does it give better ROI than traditional advertising? As I have read about the
ROI thing somewhere.

